

Startups - Is all press good press? - liad

Have been lucky enough for my new startup Shoply (social commerce platform) to have been featured on a few major blogs recently.<p>The features were positive and I am super grateful for them, but they  contained factual errors regarding our feature set and competitive landscape etc which as a result erroneously bought into question facets of our strategy.<p>We provided the blogs with information prior to their posts which obviously contained the correct information and tried to ensure the journalists were well informed prior to posting.<p>If you've had similar occurrences in the past, how have you dealt with them?<p>1 - Contact the journalist and risk being a pain and jeopardising a future relationship by asking for the post to be put straight?<p>2 - Policing the comments and trying to get the correct story across there?<p>3 - Just let things be. And live by the motto "all press is good press"?
======
pierrefar
This happened to me recently. This is what worked for me:

Email the journalist privately (not via the post's comments). Say you've found
a small error. Explain it and its fix. Then apologize for not being clear in
the first place (which is at least a teeny bit true). Close with an invitation
to talk by phone or email or Skype.

The two journalists I got in touch with were super friendly and nice. They
genuinely cared about being correct.

------
Specstacular
Given blog posts are pretty painless to correct (unlike hardcopy news stories
which may require an embarassing retraction), I would think a very friendly
request to "correct an unfortunate misunderstanding" would be worthwhile...

